# Hakeliges Verhalten DVO Diamond



## Hans-Stein (20. April 2020)

Hallo,

habe eine DVO Diamond, die ein hohes Losbrechmoment aufweißt, wenn man über dem Rad steht und einfedert. Die Gabel scheint "hängen" zu bleiben. Schläge von unten nimmt sie problemlos auf und federt wie erwartet ein. Spiel ist nicht spürbar, Öl und Schmiere sollte genügend vorhanden sein. Muss evtl noch ein Service in der Luftkammer oder der Dmpfung durchgeführt werden?

Grüße
Hans-Stein


----------



## Toolkid (20. April 2020)

OTT schon eingestellt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hans-Stein (20. April 2020)

Danke für den Hinweis, allerdings fahre ich die Gabel seit über einem Jahr und habe mein Setup schon länger herausgefahren.


----------



## gumpY (20. April 2020)

Genau das gleiche Problem hab ich auch. Wurde Anfang des Jahres von cosmic Sport ausgetauscht. Jetzt fahr ich die Gabel seit 2 Monaten wieder und die gleichen Symptome fangen schon wieder an...


----------



## Hans-Stein (20. April 2020)

Schade eigentlich, da die Gabel mir bis dahin super gefallen hat. Nur wenn sich die Gabel "verkantet" ist die Performance halt dahin. Aber interessant zu hören, dass es scheinbar kein Einzelfall ist. Vllt sind die Buchsen einfach nichts.


----------



## alfajan (20. April 2020)

Meine Diamond hakt auch. Habe sie diesen Winter komplett zerlegt weil ich rausfinden wollte was da klemmt. Buchsen nur mit Standrohren laufen seidenweich und spielfrei. Die Luftfeder hat sehr viel Reibung und stick-slip. Habe dann einen neuen Luftkolben und Dichtungen verbaut und alle Öle getauscht. Hat alles nichts gebracht. 

Komischerweise funktioniert sie auf dem trail von unten belastet ganz ordentlich. Nur bei Belastung von oben hakt es extrem. Kenne ich so weder von Fox noch von RS. Wirklich schade weil mir die Gabel sonst gut gefällt.

Grüße Jan


----------



## Hans-Stein (21. April 2020)

@alfajan habe das gleiche Gefühl. Die Gabel federt alles was von unten kommt recht butterweich weg, aber hakelt bei Belastung von oben. Daher war auch meine Vermutung, dass die Buchsen ausgeschlagen sein könnten, fühlt sich aber satt an. Alles andere sollte gut geschmiert sein.
Finde die Gabel ansonsten auch echt super...


----------



## Toolkid (21. April 2020)

Habt Ihr mal direkt bei DVO nachgefragt. Die Jungs bieten doch hervorragenden Support und helfen immer gerne.


----------



## nippelspanner (21. April 2020)

Vor dem Verstellen des OTT immer erst die Luft ablassen, dann OTT einstellen und anschließend wieder auf alten Druck aufpumpen.
Danach lief meine Gabel "fluffig".


----------



## drumtim85 (22. April 2020)

Liegt an der Negativfeder aus Stahl. Der Übergangsbereich zwischen Einfedern mit Support durch die Negativfeder und dem restlichen Federweg ist nicht so seidig. 
Was eine Weile hilft, ist es die Luftfeder zu zerlegen und die Negativfeder inkl. ihrer Anschlagpunkte mit Gabelfett (SlickKick) zu fetten. Dann ist der Übergang weicher.

Wenn man die Gabel mit viel Sag fährt fällt das weniger auf als mit wenig Sag weil da die Negativfeder länger mit im Eingriff ist.

Bei RS und Fox ist das nicht so weil die Luftkammern als Negativfeder nehmen - die haben andere Nachteile.


----------



## Hans-Stein (27. April 2020)

Danke für die Antworten. Jedoch liegt das Hauptproblem nicht nur im "Ruckeln" der Gabel, sondern darin, dass sie sich verklemmt, wenn man sich in einer normalen stehend Position über dem Rad befindet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## moselaner1968 (4. Juli 2020)

Das Problem hatte meine Diamond auch. Ich habe sie dann zu Marcus Klausmann in den Srvice gegeben. Seitdem läuft sie wieder einwandfrei.
Er sagte mir die Dämpferendkappe war das Problem. Hat glaube ich 12 Euro extra zum Service gekostet.


----------



## Chainzuck (5. Juli 2020)

moselaner1968 schrieb:


> Das Problem hatte meine Diamond auch. Ich habe sie dann zu Marcus Klausmann in den Srvice gegeben. Seitdem läuft sie wieder einwandfrei.
> Er sagte mir die Dämpferendkappe war das Problem. Hat glaube ich 12 Euro extra zum Service gekostet.


Und was wurde dann gemacht? Neue Kappe, alte Kappe verändert oder wir muss man sich das vorstellen?


----------



## moselaner1968 (6. Juli 2020)

Die Kappe wurde nur ersetzt. Abschrauben muss man die sowieso beim Komplettservice. Von daher kam nur der Ersatzteilpreis zum normalen Service dazu.
Ich weiß nicht mehr genau was es gekostet hat, kann mich aber erinnern, dass der Preis niedriger war als das Ersatzteil im Netz zu finden ist. Hab die Kappe bei gocycle.de für 22€ gesehen.


----------



## F124 (13. Juli 2020)

moselaner1968 schrieb:


> Die Kappe wurde nur ersetzt. Abschrauben muss man die sowieso beim Komplettservice. Von daher kam nur der Ersatzteilpreis zum normalen Service dazu.
> Ich weiß nicht mehr genau was es gekostet hat, kann mich aber erinnern, dass der Preis niedriger war als das Ersatzteil im Netz zu finden ist. Hab die Kappe bei gocycle.de für 22€ gesehen.


Ist damit das Teil hier gemeint?

Ich hab das selbe Problem mit einer gebraucht gekauften Diamond. Ein einfacher Service ohne Wechsel des Luftkammerkolbens und ohne Öffnen der Dämpfungskartusche hat bisher nichts gebracht. Nun möchte ich im nächsten Schritt den kompletten Service angehen, auch weil die Dämpfungskartusche ordentlich schmatzt.
In der Anleitung von DVO zum Dämpferservice wird zum Entlüften der Kartusche ein "Oil Catch Container" verwendet. Hat den schon mal jemand nachgebastelt oder eine Idee, was hier alternativ passen könnte?


----------



## moselaner1968 (13. Juli 2020)

Ja. Genau das Ding wurde bei mir getauscht. Frag nicht was genau da kaputt war. Das ersetzte Teil lag der Rücksendung damals bei. Gesehen hab ich nix. Schreib mal, wenn es das bei Dir auch war.


----------



## F124 (13. Juli 2020)

Ich hab die Gabel grad noch mal zerlegt und bin mir mittlerweile ziemlich sicher, dass der Dichtungskopf das Problem ist. Die Dämpfungskartusche selbst bewegt sich genauso hakelig wie die Gabel.
Ich vermute, dass das Gleitlager was sich in dem Teil versteckt hinüber ist.
Hab jetzt alles bestellt, zur Sicherheit werd ich auch den Luftkolben, Bladder und die Dichtringe tauschen. Ich berichte wenn alles eingebaut ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## moselaner1968 (13. Juli 2020)

?


----------



## 0gez (14. Juli 2020)

Meine lief nach meinem Homemade Service nicht mehr wie früher, lag allerdings daran dass ich nicht sauber entlüftet hatte. 

Zusammengezogene Bladder





Soll Zustand 




Vor dem Einbau der Dämpfungskartusche muss der Bladder an den grünen Ringen geöffnet und händisch so verformt werden, dass diese aufgebläht aussieht. Seit dem läuft meine wieder einwandfrei


----------



## 0gez (14. Juli 2020)

Du kannst alternative auch eine ordentliche Spritze oder ein Pet- Fläschchen nehmen, um das Öl in die Öffnung zu tröpfeln.

Der Versuch mit der unten abgeschnittenen Hustensaftkappe ging bei mir in die Hose bzw. das Öl floss einfach die Gabel runter


----------



## F124 (14. Juli 2020)

Sehr gut, danke für den Hinweis mit dem Bladder! Als ich den gestern raus geholt hab, war er zusammengezogen. 

Für die Entlüftung hab ich mir schon eine Kappe die relativ gut drauf passt vorbereitet. Ich hoffe das klappt. Ansonsten werd ich deinen Vorschlag testen und das Öl mit einer Spritze reintröpfeln.


----------



## F124 (20. Juli 2020)

Es hat nichts geklappt. Der Piston Seat ließ sich nicht lösen, weshalb ich mit dem Druck am Schraubstock erhöht hab. Nun hab ich Kratzer auf der Lauffläche und der Piston Seat ist immer noch drauf.
Das Ding hier meine ich:



Werde nun wohl eine komplett neue Zugstufeneinheit besorgen, ist ja glücklicherweise nicht so teuer. Bloß schade, dass ich nun immer noch nicht Hardtail fahren kann.

Gibt es von DVO eigentlich eine Anleitung wie die Druckstufeneinheit, also die Einheit mit dem Bladder, auseinander genommen wird? Im "Full Damper Service" Dokument wird das nicht erläutert. Kriegt man sicher auch so hin, aber das schwarz auf weiß vor sich zu sehen erhöht die Sicherheit schon.


----------



## 0gez (21. Juli 2020)

Das ist natürlich ärgerlich. Ähnliches ist mir leider vor Corona mit der Reboundeinheit passiert. Ich hoffe du findest schnell Ersatz. 

Zur Entlüftung des Bladders kannst du dich an diesen Guide halten http://tech.dvosuspension.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/12/diamond_damper_bleed_only.pdf 

oder dieses Video dir anschauen


----------



## 0gez (21. Juli 2020)

@F124
Ich würde dir raten alle Teile ordentlich mit Slickoleum einzufetten, dann hakt die Gabel auch nicht mehr


----------



## F124 (27. Juli 2020)

Habs am Wochenende alles zusammengesetzt. Das Entlüften der Kartusche war sogar recht einfach. Meine verwendete Kappe hat ein bisschen wenig Volumen, also ist beim zusammendrücken Öl übergelaufen und in die andere Richtung musste ich nachfüllen, aber war doch recht flott erledigt.

Wenn ich sie jetzt im Stand durchfedere fühlt sie sich weniger fluffig an als die Yari mit DebonAir und Charger 2.1 Kartusche, aber bei der ersten Probefahrt hat sie sich auf dem Trail ganz gut geschlagen.


----------

